# 15ft tri hull rebuild



## cgildea (Nov 25, 2013)

its a 1976 correct craft. my uncle works on boats and somehow he acquired the boat, didn't use it so sold it to my dad. we used it a few times and sold it as he had to many boats and needed some extra cash. so he sold it to my uncle who took the motor off of it and gave the hull to my other uncle ( boat gets around huh). well he let the boat sit and get buried in junk. it sat on the ide of my grandmas house for a few years. I was unaware there was even a boat over there due to the over growth lol. well I asked him what he was gonna do with it and he said haul it off unless I wanted it. so I got up early the next day and proceeded to tackle it. it had a solid 8" of water in it. got it cleaned up and trailered to the house (next door). bleached and scrubbed it. my uncle comes over saying he wants his boat back  ;D ....... got my dads buddy to do the transom. in the process we realized the floor was rotten so he replaced a 4ft section.







moved out of state for 3 years and boat sat...... finally get back to it...

grinded most of the stuff down. still have a lot of grinding left to do

had some old 2x4's so decided to rough frame in a deck. gonna frame it in using 1x4's and deck will be 5/8".

still haven't decided on how im gonna do the framing. I need to work on the front part of it. gonna add a vertical support as well. any opinions are welcome. this will be my first time glassing so any help is welcome


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking good, keep the pics coming.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like you have a pretty good handle on it, I'd definitely do a bulkhead to the floor on the rear of the front deck. The boxes you cut out acted as supports for the sides, what are you going to replace them with? Maybe some nice glassed in rod holders? 

I might be picking up one of these boats soon, I just really dig there style and versatility. Can you do me a favor? Can you measure the beam of the boat, and also measure the chine width at the transom? 

Also post up some pics of the outside, we'd all love to see what you are starting with. What's the over all plan? What kind of power are you thinking about?


----------



## cgildea (Nov 25, 2013)

The front will have a full bulkhead. its going to have a plastic hatch on the bulkhead so it will be completely waterproof. As for the sides im going to cut a strip of 3/4" ply to run along the lip. The lip is about an 1" deep and 7" to the top of gunwale. So im going to glass in a 1x8 for strength and to support the sides as well. And ill also probably do some rod holders for extra bracing. The back will be a deck about 30" deep and sit on the lip with a 1x8 vertical brace in the middle. That way I can slodey anchor and gas tank under it. My beam at the front is about 64" and in the back is about 60"? Ill double check when I get home.


----------



## cgildea (Nov 25, 2013)

Either a strip of 3/4" ply or a 1x8 havent decided


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

this is so funny but i was about to start searching for anyone that had done a re fab on one of these skiffs. 

i can get a used tri hull for next to nothing ($50) and was wondering what the draft on one of these are.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You mean you are going to glass the wood flat to the sides? If so that won't do much but add weight really, you need some kind of bracing that will join the sides to the floor to keep that joint from flexing and cracking. Check out some of the recent built threads, almost all of our boats have these braces that double as rod holders, it's just an easier and more convenient way of adding support and storage.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> i can get a used tri hull for next to nothing ($50) and was wondering what the draft on one of these are.


It's hard to tell, but usually anywhere from 5-10+". So many companies built these boats and they were all made a little differently, some companies built them really heavy with overbuilt hulls, some went the cheap route and built them to thin and they had issues. The cheap thin made ones typically didn't survive well, and the overbuilt ones while heavy are fairly bulletproof. 

So all that being said, if one was to rebuilt a hull using lighter weight materials, achieving a static draft of 6-7" is very possible.


----------



## cgildea (Nov 25, 2013)

Well im hoping by raising the front deck and extending the rear deck that will help stiffen the side. Also that extra piece of 1x8 will help tie the front deck to the rear deck and help stiffen the sides.. It sounds good in theory.....


----------



## badweatherbiker (Aug 16, 2016)

Did you ever finish this? I have the same hull with a center console and am on the fence about it


----------

